# Bluestreak and Jitterbug are Home Again :D



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaaaay! Jitters and Blue have settled down quite comfortably in the quarantine cage. I just have to wait for Monday before I can go shopping for bird food. Until then, everyone is getting millet. As my friend says... oh twist my rubber arm, LOL! 

Here they are: Blue is on the right, Jitters in the back.

Bluestreak and Jitterbug 1 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

Bluestreak and Jitterbug 2 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So good that they're back home! They're very cute


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

They are so pretty!  So glad you have them home!


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

Good to hear that 
They are so cute!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yay!! :clap::clap:


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hooray for them being home! I'm sure them having to eat millet til Monday is as much as a problem for them as someone telling me I could only eat my fave chocolate for a few days.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They are soo cute! Glad they are home and well looked after All the best X x Teresa


----------

